# what would you do?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have went back and forth on keeping or selling lizzie for a while and we had decided to keep her and see how it went..but the other day I had a lady emial me saying that she was looking for a female goat as she wants to expand her farm and already raises hogs, sheep, etc..Lizzie is not by any means bad quality but she isn't our best animal either and she is skittish around everyone. I'm the only person she lets pet her at this point and that in itself is a big improvement..keep her or sell her? She is also exposed to our buck but im not guarenteeing her bred because I don't know is she is or not (it was an accident). If I do sell he would $150 be unreasonable for a high percentage yearling boer doe that is exposed?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I would sell her, and no, I don't think that's an unreasonable price.....Last year I sold a doe bred to a buck for $700.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> I would sell her, and no, I don't think that's an unreasonable price.....Last year I sold a doe bred to a buck for $700.


Wow!!!
No I dont think its unreasonable.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think the biggest factor for me is i have spent a lot of time with her trying to get her more friendly recently.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would probably sell her and I think 150 is a great deal. I might up that a bit but I don't know what prices are down by you. Then you can use that money to buy a doe that is friendly and ready to bred for next years kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others..... :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

RPC said:


> I would probably sell her and I think 150 is a great deal. I might up that a bit but I don't know what prices are down by you. Then you can use that money to buy a doe that is friendly and ready to bred for next years kids.


That is kinda what i was thinking..I love getting new does


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im kinda going threw the same thing on one doe, what I would do if you liked her is make the price worth parting with. I think $150 is to low. If she is bred how far would she be? And how old is she? I paid $150 for a 50% yearling, $200 for two 97% little over a year, and $350 for a 100% 15 month. I got the cheapest does at the sale.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We sell some decent registered percentage doelings for $150, if she were mine and was decent quality I would be asking more for her even without papers, especially if she could possibly be bred. How far along would she be?
Don't short change yourself on the price


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is a yearling, and would be bred for August at the earliest (he keeps breaking in)...price suggestions? She has no papers but is a high percentage traditional boer


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, maybe $150 would be right for a yearling. But I still stand by making it worth parting with her if you realy like her.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Honestly, i like her because she is my pet. but she has been extremely high maintenence which is something I don't need either


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I dont blame you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

well, i emailed her just now and offered her for sale...hoping I don't regret it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is hard... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yes, it is :hug: but, I feel like it is the best thing to do for my herd...if the lady back. If not, I might just keep her for a while.


----------

